# New



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Ladys new to the site, avid fisherwoman, and my boyfriend has convinced me to start duck hunting (I observed last year) so this saturday will be my first time out. Also love dirtbiking and just being outdoors. Just looking to get some info, from a ladys perspective. :bouncy:


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome!

I'm an addicted waterfowler. lol. I started three years ago and though I'm not much of a shotgunner, it easily became my favorite kind of hunting. Good luck and have a fun and safe opener!


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Welcome-- glad to see another woman on here! Lots of interesting forums to read.

I love duck hunting, started my hunting as a little duck hunter with my dad


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Welcome to the site! Good luck duck hunting, let us know how you do..


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome. Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi! I've never been duck hunting... but hey, more for you to shoot! Good luck!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

welcome. Don't let the boys push ya around at all. They just wish they were as good as us.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> welcome. Don't let the boys push ya around at all. They just wish they were as good as us.


 Oh Boy :lol:,Mich


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Welcome! Warning, this site is addicting.


----------



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

wyldkat49766 said:


> welcome. Don't let the boys push ya around at all. They just wish they were as good as us.


Amen to that. :woohoo1:

Just out of curiousity, do any of you fish little silver lake, in Twin Lake, Michigan? I know its a stretch, but I am trying to get info on the lake.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> Oh Boy :lol:,Mich



See they even come when called. :lol:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> See they even come when called. :lol:


 Woof.All good fun .Mich


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Michigander1 said:


> Woof.All good fun .Mich



lol


yeah but I swear you watch this thread more than any other...

We can't help it you want to be us.


----------



## ReedFischer (Sep 21, 2009)

Duck hunting was a nightmare on Sat. We walked 2miles out in Munuscong State Park, waded in 3ft of water set decoys and within the first 1/2 hour of shooting we had 3 birds. After that we got nothing, because on the way out that morning we helped a couple of guys and they got too close and were skybusting, all the birds were decoying to us (they had no decoys) and they would shoot and mess it up. Not to mention a member of our party almost drowned wading a ****. The walk out for the day was a nightmare! My waders werent mine and were 4 sizes to big, my hips hurt so bad walking we had to stop once every 100ft.  We finally made it out to the truck, the other party we were hunting with was hunting in another field (hayfield) walked 500' and got 12... :16suspect Then that night we went out with the boat. Launched in Munuscong River out to the bay hit a dead head, was in .7ft of water and hiting the boat motor, we had to go back down the river, reload, drive to the bay, relaunch...then we got out on the water, which was so shallow, and full of rocks, big rocks too, in less than 3ft and mostly 1' or less of water. We were bashing rocks so 2 of our party had to get out of the boat and push off until we were in 3ft, then the switch broke on the boat to start, so we had to anchor and try to fix it, we finally fixed it and we booked out of there. Every one was cranky by that point since we all got about 3hrs of sleep the night before and had been up since 2:30am, and one guy still wanted to hunt while we were bashing rocks with the motor broken an hour before dark...:coco::nono: So needless to say the day didnt go that great. That morning was fun though...


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

The situation you described is an example of why I believe duck hunting is not my cup of tea. Besides, I don't care to eat duck or goose either. I'll leave that hunting for the folks who love it.
And, welcome to the boards!


----------



## Doe (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome, fellow newbie! Sorry to hear that your duck hunt sucked! Don't give up on it, though!


----------

